# Zebra - Stripes Forever (Aphelandra squarrosa)?



## DendroRachel (Jun 21, 2011)

I fell in love with this plant and picked it up at Lowe's. Did some research and it seems like it would do well in a terrarium - high light, lots of water and humidity, slow growing, stiff broad leaves. I can't find any info on people using it in their tanks. One (PlantFiles: Detailed information on Zebra Plant Aphelandra squarrosa) of about 10 websites I check out said that "Handling plant may cause skin irritation or allergic reaction." If anyone knows anything about this plant I'd appreciate some info. Thank you!


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

With any ambiguity, I would not even bother. Try contacting some of our sponsors. They have terrarium specific plants that you'll love and there will be no guessing.


----------



## johnyrocks (Jun 25, 2011)

Trust me, if you look up almost any plant on like a nursery site or non-vivarium specific sites they'll say somethings about irritation. I've seen peoplre on youtube use these in larger vivs, none in smaller vivs. Keep that in mind.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

I've tried that plant and will say that it grows straight upto the light. When I pinched it back trying to ecourage back budding and denser growth, all the leaves fell off and I was left with a stalk and no leaves. I've left it in my viv and it is beginning to come back after a couple of months of nothing, with just a couple leaves up at the top where I pinched it back.

I really like the coloration and the strength of the leaves so I may eventually try one again, but that depends on the size of the viv. Mine right now has about now has 12" from the floor level of the tank. If I were to get another one I would make sure that I had more than that.


----------



## DendroRachel (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys  I saw many posts on other websites about it as a houseplant and no one ever posted anything about any irritation it caused. It is already planted in my 18 tall tank (haven't added the frogs yet) so I'll give it a shot. I may pull it out if it starts to look bad or get to tall. Thanks again!


----------



## brockolye (Jan 4, 2022)

DendroRachel said:


> I fell in love with this plant and picked it up at Lowe's. Did some research and it seems like it would do well in a terrarium - high light, lots of water and humidity, slow growing, stiff broad leaves. I can't find any info on people using it in their tanks. One (PlantFiles: Detailed information on Zebra Plant Aphelandra squarrosa) of about 10 websites I check out said that "Handling plant may cause skin irritation or allergic reaction." If anyone knows anything about this plant I'd appreciate some info. Thank you!


I know this is a really old thread, but I was wondering how it worked out for you? I have killed several Zebra Plants and just bought new ones. I think the air was too dry in my house so I was thinking of putting it in an aquarium or Wardian Case. I asked on this old thread b/c you are the only person I can find who ever asked the same question as me.


----------



## crbonade (May 13, 2021)

brockolye said:


> I know this is a really old thread, but I was wondering how it worked out for you? I have killed several Zebra Plants and just bought new ones. I think the air was too dry in my house so I was thinking of putting it in an aquarium or Wardian Case. I asked on this old thread b/c you are the only person I can find who ever asked the same question as me.


I have one in an 18x18x24 thumbnail viv, and it does great. Leaves are healthy, frogs love hanging out in it, and it never gave me any irritation. I like it enough that I bought some more for a couple new thumbnail vivs.

I would not put it in anything shorter than 24" - these plants can max out at 2 feet, and mine is growing healthily enough (after only a few months) that I expect to have to prune it this year to keep it from hitting the top.


----------

